# The Classic!!!!



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

About 24 hours away...I get totally pumped for this event and I'm not in it nor am I even there...lol. It's just always exciting to see the season get rolling.

A HUGE I mean HUGE good luck shout out to Fletcher Shryock from Newcomerstown.....I hope and pray that you sack em and give those guys fits. I really believe that he has the will, desire and potential to do just that!! I will be keeping a close eye on how things unfold....go get em Fletcher!!!!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I am the same way, I just wish they had more live coverage of the event. I want to see how things go down.
Its like watching a football game a week later. You know who wins so its not that exciting.
Plus when they do show the highlights, its all talking and commercials.
I wish they had 2 hrs of nonstop coverage that went from one camera man to another to cover what the guys are doing all the time.
Maybe the producers or whoever, thinks that might be boring but to us fishermen, I think thats what we want to see.
I want to see them get snags, see them have a hard time on the water when things dont go how they plan.
I feel the same about Fletcher, i ran into him at Land Big Fish and talked to him for a while. Real cool kid and down to earth.
Hope he puts on a good showing.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The coverage used to be great! The pittsburgh classic might have been some of the best live coverage i've seen for the classic. It's slowly been going downhill ever since....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Same here! I get pumped for this every year. Love watching all the coverage online then the TV shows. Go Fletcher!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

cant wait either. really really excited for fletcher, wish i could have went down to support him. this is his kind of tournament so i think he will have a good showing.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

As stated. Im really pulling for Fletcher...Especially since he lives less than 15 minutes from me, and we know alot of the same people. And hes not the normal big time bass tournament guy...Hes down to earth and hasnt let any of this get to his head...Go get em! Bring 500K back to T COUNTY!!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

O.k. so we all know who we're pulling for, but who do you think will take it home? I'm kinda leaning towards Ike. He hasn't neccessarily been at the top of his game for the last 2 seasons and i feel like he's about to right the ship. Anybody else?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

KVD 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> KVD
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Generic pick!!!! Come on clutter! Ha ha!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

He's proved his talent time and time


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Edwin Evers


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm pullin for A-Mart..he deserves one of these! Not sure if this is his best chance though..seems to be setting up for guys like Evers, Ike, Hackney or Defoe.

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Fletcher......Martens is going to finish 2nd...again!!! lol


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

There is a little bit of some blogging on the website but not like last year.

Mark


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You can also got the basstrak and watch that also Fletcher has one in boat early for 2lbs

Mark


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

The blogs are jumpin now....the bastrak is way cool!!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

http://www.bassmaster.com/tournaments/basstrakk


----------



## giniman11 (Sep 28, 2009)

How about fishingredhawk and marshall getting a shout out on the live blog! awesome to see ohio representing well on the water and off!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hahaha yeah I saw that...very cool!!!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Being that I'm a huge KVD fan,naturally I want him to win it.I also would like to see Aaron get second again,they're my two favorites.After that,I would like to see the Ohio guys put up a good showing.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

http://www.bassmaster.com/video/2012-bassmaster-classic-weigh-ins


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, looks like my pick fo IKE is dead. KVD not looking so good for a 3-peat either, but if anyone can pull that kind of comeback off it would be him..... new pick? David Walker. Can i make another pick? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got three in the top 10 in the Bassmaster Fantasy game.
Still pull'in for Evers!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Marshall and I are down here right now, and it is awesome. Probably the most exciting sporting event I've ever attended. It's up there with the Final Four and Indy 500. We met and talked to about 15 Elite Series pros today including Reese, Velvick, Duckett, Clunn, and JVD. Really friendly guys. We are trying to interview Fletcher tomorrow before the launch for www.ohiobassblog.com


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishingredhawk said:


> Yeah, Marshall and I are down here right now, and it is awesome. Probably the most exciting sporting event I've ever attended. It's up there with the Final Four and Indy 500. We met and talked to about 15 Elite Series pros today including Reese, Velvick, Duckett, Clunn, and JVD. Really friendly guys. We are trying to interview Fletcher tomorrow before the launch for www.ohiobassblog.com


I was there for everything in pittsburgh. By far one of the greatest experiences of my life. We even put the boat in and rode around for one day of practice.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

giniman11 said:


> How about fishingredhawk and marshall getting a shout out on the live blog! awesome to see ohio representing well on the water and off!


I just went back through to check that out. What are the odds??? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> I've got three in the top 10 in the Bassmaster Fantasy game.
> Still pull'in for Evers!


I managed to pick the 1 guy that blanked!!! 

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i got 3 in the top ten too, poache, defoe and lowen. i picked those gues because they are all solid river fisherman and poche is from that area...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm getting killed! My highest place on day 1 was a fed. Nation guy.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, my guys rebounded a little bit. A-Mart should make a big charge into 2nd tomorrow! Lowen is doing well and Timmy Horton put together a nice bag today.

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW!! Back to back wins for Chris Lane to start the season. 
And at that level.
Did you guys see who tied at 11th and 12th? I bet AMart is saying, I cant get an ounce over KVD.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

It was cool to see him and his brother on the stage. Already a double Classic qualifier before 1 Elite Series event! Pretty impressive!

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

young-gun21 said:


> It was cool to see him and his brother on the stage. Already a double Classic qualifier before 1 Elite Series event! Pretty impressive!
> 
> Sent from mt EVO 4G


I was waiting on the lane brothers to tear the stage apart! I'd bet there will be some partying going on down there tonight!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I watched the live press conference after weigh in's. Chris and Bobby had an agreement that if one of them won, that the winner would pay the others 
entry fee's for the whole season. (around $43,000) Pretty cool!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Very cool and happy for Chris Lane.....he's deff on a rol right now!! Cool deal between brother...that would be a very cool experience to share.

Congrats also to Fletcher...to even make it to level is a huge accomplishment. I'm sure he would have liked to have finished higher but I am sure he will bounce back as they head into the Elite series. I can only dream about having a shot at fishing the classic!! Way to go Fletcher!!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Flippin 416 said:


> Very cool and happy for Chris Lane.....he's deff on a rol right now!! Cool deal between brother...that would be a very cool experience to share.
> 
> Congrats also to Fletcher...to even make it to level is a huge accomplishment. I'm sure he would have liked to have finished higher but I am sure he will bounce back as they head into the Elite series. I can only dream about having a shot at fishing the classic!! Way to go Fletcher!!!!


I believe fletcher has some good finishes coming this season. He was admittedly a bit rattled on day one, but he caught his limits both days and kept his head up. i'm sure the glitz and glitter of the classic is very overwhelming for someone as young and excited about the sport as he is. He'll settle down and go to work now. I won't be surprised to see him make it back there next year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

